# trane comfortlink 2 control



## Tony Pullen (Oct 21, 2011)

anyone know anything about this stat...features, upgrades, average wholesale price and is it worth the money


----------



## JimJ (Jun 9, 2010)

Very nice stat! Wholesale cost would buy a 42" flat screen with spare change. If you have a 20i using fully communicating features its great.


----------

